# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Маша и Туз Козырный

## Туз Козырный

Привет всем! :flower: 
Знакомьтесь-поет Маша,моя ученица(9 кл.) :Aga: 
Никакого муз.образования не имеет(кроме того,что научил в школе:biggrin:)
Послушайте:rolleyes:
БЕЛЫЙ СНЕГ ВОЙНЫ-http://narod.ru/disk/22218685000/%D0...D0%AB.mp3.html
МАМА-http://narod.ru/disk/22225753000/%D0...D0%90.mp3.html
БАТЬКІВСЬКА ПІСНЯ-http://narod.ru/disk/22216336000/%D0...D1%8F.mp3.html

----------


## Лев

> Знакомьтесь-поет Маша,моя ученица(9 кл.)


Хорошо поёт, но есть моменты интонационные... Лучше всего по звучанию 2я и3я песни. 1я какая-то не полётная и зажатая.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Туз Козырный*,
 Сереж, а можно куда-нибудь на другой обменник залить? У меня не получается скачать, все время посылает загрузить Яндекс-бар, а мне он 100 лет был нужен. И нет выхода из ссылки.. Паразиты....

----------


## Лев

*Mazaykina*,
 Игнорируй бар, жми на ссылку - скачивается...

----------


## Туз Козырный

> *Туз Козырный*,
>  Сереж, а можно куда-нибудь на другой обменник залить? У меня не получается скачать, все время посылает загрузить Яндекс-бар, а мне он 100 лет был нужен. И нет выхода из ссылки.. Паразиты....


Марина,сегодня постараюсь перезалить на депозит.Я уже Вам обещал,но времени не было.А у меня безлимит ползучий:mad:Постараюсь :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Коллега,спасибо за отклик! :Aga: Согласен,подбор песни-дело тонкое... :Oj: 
Если бы только с одной  Машей работал...а в школе-1 урок музыки в неделю,и много ребят петь хотят...:frown:вот и работаем в свое личное время...эх,за державу обидно :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Коллега,спасибо за отклик


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/577186/
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/577194/
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/571498/
Если понравятся эти песни на украинском и захотите спеть, буду рад... Остальное можно послушать здесь: http://www.realmusic.ru/levsha_47/albums/

----------


## Туз Козырный

О,спасибо:rolleyes:Сейчас зайду послушаю :Aga:  :Ha:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Игнорируй бар, жми на ссылку - скачивается...


Так дело в том, что кроме этой страницы ничего больше нет! Закрываю ее, закрывается все.

----------


## Лев

> Так дело в том


Через какой браузер? IE? Есть такое в нём, я ещё раз делаю и получается. Но он последнее время стал часто зависать и я пользуюсь гугльхром и фэйрфокс...

----------

